# Mozart - Symphony 40



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What are some recommended recordings of this one?

Thanks in advance!

:tiphat:


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Reiner/CSO
Szell/Cleveland
Walter/NYPO


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What are some recommended recordings of this one?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> :tiphat:


Listening to puppet music again?


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Karl Bohm is a safe pair of Austrian hands


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Bernstein/Wiener, a quite good and somewhat different performance.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Listening to puppet music again?


by that approach you may call anything any name, makes no sense at all, you could have not bothered commenting, to same result.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Maag if that recording is still in print.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Mackerras/Prague chamber orchestra


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Zhdanov said:


> by that approach you may call anything any name, makes no sense at all, you could have not bothered commenting, to same result.


On another thread, the OP referred to Mozart as a "puppet".

This was an inside joke.

See post 523 of the thread, Mozart: God or Garbage and you will understand my post.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

hpowders said:


> On another thread, the OP referred to Mozart as a "puppet".
> 
> This was an inside joke.
> 
> See post 523 of the thread, Mozart: God or Garbage and you will understand my post.


Too late. You're already booked into the gulag


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I would advise trying the Bernstein/Boston Symphony Orchestra or the Krips/London Symphony Orchestra recordings.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Heck148 said:


> Reiner/CSO
> Szell/Cleveland
> Walter/NYPO


I think Heck is on the money with the Mozart 40th.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

What about Mackerras/SCO?


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Another vote for Sir Charles Mackerras.


----------

